# Hello All From The Rocky Mountains



## davebroward (Jan 26, 2016)

Greetings everybody and thanks for having me on board,
I am a children's fairy tale and teen fantasy writer, unpublished and having issues with all things writing. Voila! My reason for being here, well, aside from the desire to connect with other writers. Hope to hear from many of you in the near future and to get to read some of your writings.
Best,
Dave


----------



## Aquilo (Jan 26, 2016)

Good to meet you, Dave. :hi: Welcome to the forum.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 26, 2016)

Hey *Dave,* 

Welcome to Writing Forums! I am glad you found your way to the introductions! You've come to the right place for all your writing endeavors. Feel free to browse around the Children's and Young Adult Stories. If you need anything, ask questions! We're always here to help. 

Enjoy your stay, 

Anthony


----------



## davebroward (Jan 26, 2016)

Thank you very much. I am happy to be here.





Aquilo said:


> Good to meet you, Dave. :hi: Welcome to the forum.



Thank you and it appears this is a very active forum. I will do well here.





PrinzeCharming said:


> Hey *Dave,*
> 
> Welcome to Writing Forums! I am glad you found your way to the introductions! You've come to the right place for all your writing endeavors. Feel free to browse around the Children's and Young Adult Stories. If you need anything, ask questions! We're always here to help.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Jan 26, 2016)

Welcome to the Forum Dave!!
Hope to see you around the forum!
Hiro


----------



## davebroward (Jan 26, 2016)

GuitarHiro97 said:


> Welcome to the Forum Dave!!
> Hope to see you around the forum!
> Hiro


Thanks and I am glad to be here.


----------



## Hairball (Jan 26, 2016)

Hello and welcome! Come on in, and just dive into the middle of us...there's lots of room!

Looking forward to your work! If you have any questions, get stuck, or if my Mafia friends, Bruno and Vinnie, mistakenly come to your house to break your knees, feel free to PM a mentor. My favorite mentor is...um...well...everyone but me. I'm still learning, but I can help!

Glad to see you.


----------



## Nellie (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi DAVE,

I, too, live in the Rocky Mountains. Well, Denver, actually. My thing is poetry. 

Welcome to the Writer's Forum!! Have fun in fantasyland!


----------



## Blade (Jan 26, 2016)

:hi:Welcome to the forums davebroward.

You have come to the right place; we also have issues with all things writing. :-k Please take the time to have a good look around the boards and see all that is going on. If you have any questions or problems do not hesitate to get a hold of one of our mentors (Purple). 

Are you a Denver Bronco's fan? I really want to cheer for them but I sense painful possibilities in doing so.:sulkiness:


----------



## H.Brown (Jan 26, 2016)

Welcome Dave,
Nice to hear from you and meet you, looking forward to reading some of your stuff and giving any help I can offer.
Hannah


----------



## davebroward (Jan 26, 2016)

Hairball said:


> Hello and welcome! Come on in, and just dive into the middle of us...there's lots of room!
> 
> Looking forward to your work! If you have any questions, get stuck, or if my Mafia friends, Bruno and Vinnie, mistakenly come to your house to break your knees, feel free to PM a mentor. My favorite mentor is...um...well...everyone but me. I'm still learning, but I can help!
> 
> ...


I understand about still learning, me too. Thanks for the howdy.



Nellie said:


> Hi DAVE,
> 
> I, too, live in the Rocky Mountains. Well, Denver, actually. My thing is poetry.
> 
> nWelcome to the Writer's Forum!! Have fun in fantasyland!


Love Colorado Springs and Denver. Lots of fun, me I'm from Montana though. Thanks for the welcome.



H.Brown said:


> Welcome Dave,
> Nice to hear from you and meet you, looking forward to reading some of your stuff and giving any help I can offer.
> Hannah


Thanks for the welcome. Look forward to reading your work as well.



Hairball said:


> Hello and welcome! Come on in, and just dive into the middle of us...there's lots of room!
> 
> Looking forward to your work! If you have any questions, get stuck, or if my Mafia friends, Bruno and Vinnie, mistakenly come to your house to break your knees, feel free to PM a mentor. My favorite mentor is...um...well...everyone but me. I'm still learning, but I can help!
> 
> ...


Really like your post. Thanks for the welcome.



Blade said:


> :hi:Welcome to the forums davebroward.
> 
> You have come to the right place; we also have issues with all things writing. :-k Please take the time to have a good look around the boards and see all that is going on. If you have any questions or problems do not hesitate to get a hold of one of our mentors (Purple).
> 
> Are you a Denver Bronco's fan? I really want to cheer for them but I sense painful possibilities in doing so.:sulkiness:


Thanks and I will probably need all the help I can get.


----------



## davebroward (Jan 26, 2016)

What is a sock puppet in the rules? I think I read that right.


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Jan 26, 2016)

davebroward said:


> What is a sock puppet in the rules? I think I read that right.


It's when you make more than one account for the purpose of confusion or promoting your other accounts.


----------



## Hairball (Jan 26, 2016)

davebroward said:


> What is a sock puppet in the rules? I think I read that right.



More than one account.

I got busted on that one when Bruno and Vinnie signed up.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jan 27, 2016)

Welcome, Dave! I'll hope to see some of your children's / YA stories appearing in the forum. Any questions about the fine art of writing, we will do our best to assist ... 8)


----------



## davebroward (Jan 27, 2016)

GuitarHiro97 said:


> It's when you make more than one account for the purpose of confusion or promoting your other accounts.


Oh. That serves me no purpose as I have nothing to promote, yet.



Hairball said:


> More than one account.
> 
> I got busted on that one when Bruno and Vinnie signed up.


Bruno and Vinnie have a bit of a larceny streak going on there don't they? Smile.



HarperCole said:


> Welcome, Dave! I'll hope to see some of your children's / YA stories appearing in the forum. Any questions about the fine art of writing, we will do our best to assist ... 8)


Thank you very much. I appreciate it.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 27, 2016)

Welcome to WF, Dave, I am so glad you joined us.. sometimes, it is nice to kick back and hang out with other writers and chat, be inspired and keep yourself motivated.. we have some wonderful monthly challenges that will keep you mooovin and grooovin.. get those sleeves rolled up and start writing! I am looking forward to reading your work.. enjoy...


----------



## davebroward (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks. Got a question, where do I start if I write fairy tales for children and world building stories for ya and teen?


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 27, 2016)

davebroward said:


> Thanks. Got a question, where do I start if I write fairy tales for children and world building stories for ya and teen?



Hey Dave,

Did you check out our Children's and Young Adult Stories discussion thread? Perhaps, try the Writing Discussion thread?


----------



## davebroward (Jan 27, 2016)

Yeah, I did but I guess I have to wait or something because it won't let me create a thread. Maybe something's wrong with how I'm doing it, don't know.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 27, 2016)

davebroward said:


> Yeah, I did but I guess I have to wait or something because it won't let me create a thread. Maybe something's wrong with how I'm doing it, don't know.



You just made your 10th post. Try again. There's a limit for a reason. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Hairball (Jan 28, 2016)

/\ What he said. Go for it!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 28, 2016)

You should be able to now. You have to have ten posts (which you now have) to have all the forums and permissions available to you. You should be able to create a thread now.


----------



## davebroward (Jan 28, 2016)

Great! Thanks everybody for all of the great welcomes and information. You're the best.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jan 29, 2016)

Hey Dave! Glad to see that you've reached over 10 posts. I really like your avatar.

Prinzcharming has mentioned a good place for you to start looking at.

I'll just mention that we have a Mentor Directory as well as some Writing Contests and Prompts that are always worth a look at.

Cheers!


----------



## InkwellMachine (Jan 30, 2016)

Not enough people out there writing for the children. They really deserve so much more than they get. Always glad to meet someone who's creating content for the people that will grow up to create content.

To new eyes, the forums can be a little labyrinthine. That's normal. The disorientation will fade. In the mean time, my favorite boards happen to be Writing Discussion, Literary Maneuvers -- Fiction Competitions, and the Prose Writer's Workshop. Writing Discussion is just a good place to chew the fat about all the different elements of writing. Literary Maneuvers is about challenging yourself and seeing what the other writers on this forum are capable of. And the Prose Writer's Workshop is a magical place where you can have your prose evaluated by other writers; veterans and greenhorns alike.

So those are a couple places worth checking out to start. Hope you have a good experience here. If you need any advice, feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------

